# Help!



## h0twh3els (Aug 20, 2011)

I tried flashing the EP4P found here: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-charge-discussions/9951-ep4p-official-gingerbread-build.html via ODIN.

The flash is a success, however when the phone tries to boot it goes to the android system recovery screen and says:

Ifs done open fail

# manual mode #

From that point I can only pull the battery...


----------



## vi3tboiii54 (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah im having that problem as well ideas anyone?


----------



## Mefloump (Jul 28, 2011)

Try re-downloading the file. Sounds like the file is corrupt.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you flashed a recovery followed by a custom kernel?


----------



## vi3tboiii54 (Oct 14, 2011)

which recovery should we use 07/30 or 08/17? Right now im going back to EE4 with pit re-partition for safety measures.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

8/17 has nandroid backup fixed so go with that one. Really, either will probably be fine but that backup function is always good to have


----------



## vi3tboiii54 (Oct 14, 2011)

roger that EP4 up and running smoothly


----------



## asdr24 (Aug 18, 2011)

I ran into the same problem. To fix I performed the following steps:

I reflashed to ED1 with the pit as described here.
I then Odined EP4P over my freshly Odined setup WITHOUT using any PIT file.
Afterwards I flashed over with CWM (Optional)
This cleared it up for me in no time. I read on another forum it has to do with EP4P and certain PIT configs. Idk how much truth there is to this but following those steps cleared up my problem. Good luck!


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I think this bug happens because people have Voodoo activated before they Odin. You should revert back to RFS before Odining the new firmware. I don't get that error anymore plus I think you get a better flash from Odin. The ED1 plus pit suggestion is a good one. That's how I fixed it when I had problems with the EP3 Odin.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

